# Sig request



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I'd like the pics in the attachment to be used. Make it look cool. Color blue with Kameleon on it somewhere.*


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

NOOO Kam, you can't change your sig!!


----------

